

Ask HN: New Vista Desktop--what would you install? - poppinphresh

The thread on what to install on a fresh Ubuntu install inspired me to create one for Vista.  I just got a new desktop and have it dualbooted with Vista SP1 and Ubuntu 8.10.  Up until now I've only used Ubuntu/XP.
======
nailer
I'd get the Windows 7 beta. It's really stable, the dock (ahem 'new taskbar')
is nice, and UAC is less annoying.

Anyway:

* Poderosa, or Putty Connection Manager. Tabs beat 8000 terminal windows.

* TortoiseSVN or the beta GIT app.

* PowerShell.

* eTextEditor.

* xMing if you need an X display server.

------
techky
7-Zip

Audacity

Dropbox

Filezilla

Firefox

Foxit PDF Reader

Google Chrome

Hamachi

Notepad++

Putty

Taskbar Shuffle

UltraMon

uTorrent

~~~
EastSmith
Same, but:

\+ Spotify \+ Outpost Firewall \+ Autoruns and Process Explorer \+ WinSCP \-
Ultramon and Audacity

Notepad2 instead of Notepad++

